# Future faking in affairs.



## John2012 (Sep 18, 2012)

Future faking is common in affairs and one reason maybe to keep the OM/OW interested in affair. 

Apart from that, what might be other reasons !!!


----------



## FourtyPlus (Dec 18, 2011)

John2012 said:


> Future faking is common in affairs and one reason maybe to keep the OM/OW interested in affair.
> 
> Apart from that, what might be other reasons !!!


What is future faking?


----------



## John2012 (Sep 18, 2012)

FourtyPlus said:


> What is future faking?


Future faking means dreaming of future which is fake not based on reality. For example, we'll live happily ever after, my kids will be very happy to have a Dad/OM like you blah, blah, blah..


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I can think of a whole host of reasons. It'd be a great way to keep a potentially psycho love interest reasonably contented and to avoid her slashing your car tires, ratting you out to your wife or her husband, screwing you up at work (especially if she works there, too), etc. The idea might be to drag her along until leaving the relationship becomes her idea and is accomplished peacefully.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Both people in the affair are using it to escape their current reality. Discussion about a "fantasy future" is part of that. It's like day-dreaming about what you'd do if you won the lottery.

C


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

The biggest draw of affairs is that they're physical manifestations of someone's fantasies. 

Future faking as you say, is just another version of living in the fantasy.


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

PBear said:


> Both people in the affair are using it to escape their current reality. Discussion about a "fantasy future" is part of that. It's like day-dreaming about what you'd do if you won the lottery.
> 
> C


While the staement is accurate, it's not a sleezy enough analogy to be associated with an A. It's more like fantasizing about what you would do with a million dollars you stole from a blind crippled person and their mal nourished kids.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Scapism, fantasy, role playing, croos lovers narrative... powerfull stuff.


----------



## russell28 (Apr 17, 2013)

John2012 said:


> Future faking is common in affairs and one reason maybe to keep the OM/OW interested in affair.
> 
> Apart from that, what might be other reasons !!!


Dream about how perfect life would be together.. no bills, no kids to drive around, no yard work or cleaning or laundry.. In lover land, you don't even have to use protection, because nobody can get pregnant and there are no STDs.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

To keep a nookie train running, guys will shovel all kinds of coal.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

PBear said:


> Both people in the affair are using it to escape their current reality. Discussion about a "fantasy future" is part of that. It's like day-dreaming about what you'd do if you won the lottery.
> 
> C


:iagree:

From reading my fWW's messages to the OM, it looks like she was doing all the dreaming. She couldn't wait to be his wife, etc, etc. 

AS IF me, the boys, her family, and mine would be okay with that. :rofl:


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

lordmayhem, I've tried to kill that ant soo many times already...


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

Acabado said:


> lordmayhem, I've tried to kill that ant soo many times already...


I think it's a fly...


----------



## Yessongs72 (Dec 6, 2012)

Ovid said:


> I think it's a fly...


I'll go with Ant - and was about to blat it but then realized it scrolled with the mouse


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

There's the expression "future talk" that women use to describe the effort made by a guy to make the woman think that there is a future to this relationship. whether cheating, two timing, multi dating is involved or not.....


So it seems similar.


----------



## Voltaire (Feb 5, 2013)

John2012 said:


> Future faking means dreaming of future which is fake not based on reality. For example, we'll live happily ever after, my kids will be very happy to have a Dad/OM like you blah, blah, blah..


This is absolutely central in Walk Away Wife Syndrome (which can apply to men, too). The fog-bound WAW convinces herself that there is a fairlytale future just waiting for her full of rainbows, unicorns, a never-ending honeymoon period with a new love and of course lots of hot sex. And all they have to do to get to that perfect life in the land of milk and honey is to dump the H and the marriage. Usually the imagined new love is an actual AP, but sometimes they just dream of “freedom” in which all of that is going to happen. 

Then reality hits....but its normally too late.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

John2012 said:


> Future faking means dreaming of future which is fake not based on reality. For example, we'll live happily ever after, my kids will be very happy to have a Dad/OM like you blah, blah, blah..


The future is not predetermined is it? When people get married they don't look to a future with infidelity in it, they only see the happily ever after. Life is future faking...if you want to put it that way.


----------

